# ASUS VG248QE - was bringen mir die 144Hz?



## Munro22983 (13. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich bin am überlegen mir den ASUS VG248QE zu kaufen. Nach einigen Bewertungen zum Thema 144 Hz läuft mir schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Kann mir aber jemand erklären ob mir das wirklich was bringt? Bisher spiele ich auf meinem 60hz Monitor meistens mit VSync. Habe 60 fps konstant. Wenn ich in Zukunt VSync aktiviere, schießst die Graka dann 144 fps raus? Bzw. was passiert wenn diese das nicht schafft? Andere Frage, lasse ich VSync aus und die Graka kommt auf 80 fps im Schnitt. Wäre das schon besser also bisher?


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2014)

Hi!

144Hz hat mehrere Vorteile.

- effektive Reduzierung von Schlieren bzw. Tearing
- flüssigerer Bildablauf
- niedrigere Schaltzeiten

_Brauch ich für 120/144Hz auch 120/144FPS? _
 Dieser Mythos geistert schon eine Weile durch die Weiten des Internets.    Einfach ausgedrückt: Nein! 120/144 FPS sind nicht nötig. Bereits im  Desktop-betrieb merkt man die Vorteile eines 120/144Hz-Monitors. Das    verschieben von offenen Fenstern zeigt das am deutlichsten. Natürlich    ist es relativ sinnfrei sich von einem 120/144Hz-Monitor ein Wunder zu    erwarten. Ein 120/144Hz-Monitor macht Spiele die ruckeln sicher nicht    ruckelfrei.  Er ist also keine Wunderwaffe, wenn der heimische PC an seine Leistungsgrenzen gerät. 

Allerdings ermöglicht er eine leicht flüssigere Bildausgabe, wenn Vsync    aktiv und Triple-Buffering inaktiv ist. In diesem Betriebszustand   können  nur Bildraten ausgegeben werden, die ein glatter Teiler der    Bildschirmfrequenz sind. Bei 60 Hz also 60 fps, 30 fps, 20 fps, 15    fps,... und bei 120 Hz 120 fps, 60 fps, 40 fps, 30 fps, 24 fps, 20    fps,... . Zwar wird die Anzeigedauer für jeden Frame neu ausgehandelt,    so dass auch ein 60 Hz Display auf 59 Bilder in einer Sekunde kommen    kann, im Zweifelsfall können die Zwischenstufen "40 fps" und "24 fps"    beim 120 Hz Display aber den Unterschied zwischen gut und mittelmäßig    spielbar bzw. gerade noch und unspielbar ausmachen.


----------



## Che_at_B (13. August 2014)

Ich hab mir den Benq xl2420z geholt. Hab nen älteren Laptop mit 120Hz-Display und nach dem ich mir nen rechner plus Monitor (60Hz) zugelegt habe, ermüdeten meine Augen einfach schneller. Nun mit 144Hz ist es meiner meinung nach einfach angenehmer und bei schnellen Shootern eben flüssiger. Ich glaube, daß jemand der zwei Wochen auf 144Hz geschaut hat nicht mehr 60Hz sehen will.


----------



## NetXSR (13. August 2014)

Ich habe ihn seit etwa 6 Monaten im Einsatz. Ich bin jeden Tag aufs neue begeistert.
Also wenn man mit 60 Hz und ca 60 FPS spielt, stellt man ja schon keine großen Ansprüche mehr. Aber was 144 Hz dem Auge bieten, ist der Wahnsinn. Das Bild wirkt so flüssig, ich kann es gar nicht beschreiben.
Selbst der Cursor in Windows bewegt sich flüssiger 

Ein wichtiges Detail: leichte Kopfschmerzen bei der ersten langen Session sind vorprogrammiert, einerseits ist der Monitor EXTREM hell (kann man natürlich drosseln) und andererseits muss der Kopf sich erst an die flüssigen Bilder gewöhnen.

Viel Spaß damit!

 EDIT: Achja, falls du Klebefolien genauso gerne magst wie ich, stell schon mal den Mülleimer bereit.. Ziemlich viele Schutzfolien out of the box drauf


----------



## Westcoast (13. August 2014)

ich bin mit meinem ASUS VG248QE zufrieden:

-144 bilder pro sekunde fühlen sich geschmeidiger an, also smoother
-kaum inputtlagg
-schnelle reaktion
-schöne farben
-man kann verschiede modi wählen wie spielmodus, theatermodus oder andere.

bei 70 FPS fühlt sich ein 144Hz gerät schon anders an. ich möchte nicht mehr auf 60Hz zurück. klar es gibt nutzer, wo der unterschied von 60hz auf 144hz als gering empfunden wird. ich finde es prersönlich schon deutlicher.


----------



## Munro22983 (14. August 2014)

OK Danke für die Antworten. Ich glaube ich habe mich entschieden. 
Weiß jemand ein vergleichbares Modell von ASUS mit 27"?


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2014)

Jep! Das wäre der Asus VG278HE.


----------



## Munro22983 (15. August 2014)

Oh man... bin hin und her gerissen.. 27 oder 24 Zoll? Habe Angst dass er zu groß ist.. Sitze relativ nahe am Monitor.


----------



## Ion (15. August 2014)

Dir sollte auch gesagt sein das der subjektive Eindruck von 144Hz gegenüber 60Hz bei jedem etwas anders ausfällt. Mir persönlich ist das nicht "Vorteil" genug um wieder auf ein TN-Panel umzusteigen.
Schau also das du evtl. vorher mal "testen" kannst, im Media Markt, im PC-Fachladen oder beim Kumpel


----------



## Grestorn (15. August 2014)

Wobei TN nicht gleich TN ist. 

Grundsätzliche Eigenschaften jedes TNs ist: 
- Blickwinkel eingeschränkt
- Sehr schnell

Viele, aber nicht alle TNs haben: 
- Eingeschränkte Farbtiefe (nur 6 bit)
- Blasse Farbwiedergabe

Bei hochwertigen TNs (z.B. dem Asus Swift) entfallen die letzten beiden Nachteile, zumindest wenn man den Tests glauben darf. Mit der Problematik des eingeschränkten Blickwinkels kann ich leben, da ich nur gerade auf meinen Schirm schaue. Wenn die anderen Nachteile wegfallen, bleibt dann nur noch der Vorteil der hohen Geschwindigkeit, was bei bewegten Bildern (Bewegungsschärfe) einfach einen enormen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Munro22983 (15. August 2014)

Also der Blickwinkel ist mir auch relativ wurst. Da ich bisher einen Acer Billig-Montior habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass das TN-Panel bei dem Model auf jeden Fall besser ausfällt. Ich habe mich eigentlich schon entschieden. Ich weiß nur nicht welche Größe ich nehmen soll...


----------



## -H1N1- (16. August 2014)

Hey Munro! Erstmal Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung, du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen . Größer ist nicht gleich besser und wenn du nahe davor sitzt, empfehle ich Dir den 24 Zoll Monitor. Ich selber habe nur einen 60cm tiefen Schreibtisch und finde 24 Zoll schon ziemlich groß. Viel Spaß mit dem tollen Gerät.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. August 2014)

Also ich hab den vg278h...und bin sehr zufrieden...
Wende das ding auf 144hz laufn lässt fühlt sich, mMn,  z.b. bf4 viel flüssigrr an...auch kommt es mir vir als wäre ich schon am ersten tag wditaus präziser in bf4 gewesen... Ok kam von 40zoll aba wayne xD
Also meiner meinung nach, kaufempfehlung...
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, jeder fühlt den unterschied anderst... N kumpel merkt h.b. bei mir 0 vorteile gegn über seinen uralten 60hz monitor


----------



## schlenzie (16. August 2014)

Hi, ich würde hier gern kurz mit einsteigen.

Ich habe mir den Asus bei Amazon bestellt und sollte am Montag hier sein.

Frage:

Was ist besser, Displayport oder der Dual-Link DVI ? Ich finde darübre im Netz eigentlich gar nichts. Und wo sind die Unterschiede?


----------



## Noxxphox (16. August 2014)

Hab. Displayport nonie verwendet, bin aber mit den ergebnisen von dem dvid zufriedn...macht 4k mit ohne muckn was bei hdmi ja ned inma so funzt wie es soll


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2014)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde hier gern kurz mit einsteigen.
> 
> Ich habe mir den Asus bei Amazon bestellt und sollte am Montag hier sein.
> 
> ...


 
Displayport schafft höhere Übertragungsraten, aber bei FHD und 144Hz besteht der Vorteil nur im mit übertragenen Ton.


----------



## schlenzie (16. August 2014)

OK, also kein extensieller Unterschied. Wie sieht es aus im Punkto Farbtiefen ?


----------



## Munro22983 (16. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen.. Hab heute den 24er erhalten. Hatte mir extra ein display port Kabel mitbestellt. Leider hab ich an der Grafikkarte nur nen mini display port (mich kotzt das mit den verschiedenen Größen sowas von an) und hab im örtlichen media markt keins bekommen. Dvid ist also genauso gut?


----------



## Painkiller (18. August 2014)

> Was ist besser, Displayport oder der Dual-Link DVI ? Ich finde darübre  im Netz eigentlich gar nichts. Und wo sind die Unterschiede?


Im Netz steht eigentlich eine Menge dazu. Hier im Forum übrigens auch.  


Spoiler



DVI:

DVI steht für *D*igital *V*isual *I*nterface und ist eine    elektronische Schnittstelle zur Übertragung von Videodaten. DVI ist  im   heutigen Monitorbereich der Anschlussstandard. Zudem ermöglicht DVI   die wahlweise Übertragung von analogen und digitalen Bilddaten (Nur   DVI-I). Die  maximale Leitungslänge beim Anschluss eines DVI-Endgerätes   (Monitor)  hängt von der Dämpfung und dem Übersprechen  in der   Verbindungsleitung  sowie von der Qualität der Signalverstärkung  ab. So   sollte eine  maximale Leitungslänge von 10 Metern nicht  überschritten   werden. Wird  diese überschritten kann es sein, das das Bild unscharf   wirkt, oder  überhaupt nicht beim Monitor ankommt. Sollten jedoch mehr   als 10 Meter  Kabel von nöten sein, so wird der Einsatz eines   DVI-Verstärkers  empfohlen. 

Abhängig von der Pinbelegung eines DVI-Anschlusses kann dieser analoge     (DVI-A), digitale (DVI-D), oder analoge und digitale (DVI-I) Signale     übertragen. Zudem ist es möglich, zwei digitale Signale zugleich zu     übertragen (Dual-Link), womit dann höhere Auflösungen möglich sind.


DisplayPort:


DisplayPort (DP) ist ein durch die VESA genormter,  universeller und    lizenzfreier Verbindungsstandard für die Übertragung  von Bild- und    Tonsignalen. Anwendungsbereiche sind im Wesentlichen der  Anschluss von    Bildschirmen und Fernsehgeräten an Computer, DVD-Spieler und ähnliche    Geräte. DisplayPort wurde ursprünglich entworfen, um den Umstieg auf    digitale  Schnittstellen, die eine Voraussetzung für eine höhere    Anzeigequalität  sind, zu beschleunigen. Darüber hinaus soll der    Anschluss weniger Platz  benötigen und ist daher besser für tragbare    Anzeigegeräte, wie zum  Beispiel Notebooks, geeignet. Die aktuelle    Version 1.2 wurde am 22. Dezember 2010 veröffentlicht. Neuerungen sind    unter anderem Stereoskopie (3D), die Farbräume xvYCC, scRGB sowie Adobe    RGB 1998. 



Der Displayport eignet sich deswegen dafür, weil er anders als z.B.   (Mini)-HDMI keinen Taktgeber in der Grafikkarte benötigt. Dadurch ist es   möglich, sechs Monitoranschlüsse auf einem Slotblecht einer   (speziellen) Grafikkarte unterzubringen.

Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html





> Dvid ist also genauso gut?


Jep!


----------



## schlenzie (18. August 2014)

OK,

vielen Dank.

Jetzt zum Thema Anschluss.

Ich habe 2x 1920x1080 TFT´s

Einer hängt "jetzt" per Displayport an der GraKa und wo soll ich den 2. Anschließen?

Möglichkeit 1: per DVI auch mit an der GraKa
Möglichkeit 2: per HDMI am Mainboard mit der IGPU

Dachte wegen der 144Hz, das die Leistung dann nur zum Hauptmonitor geht

(Asus TFT kam gerade per DHL) Auf jeden Fall tolles Bild auf den ersten Blick


----------



## Painkiller (18. August 2014)

> Einer hängt "jetzt" per Displayport an der GraKa und wo soll ich den 2. Anschließen?
> 
> Möglichkeit 1: per DVI auch mit an der GraKa
> Möglichkeit 2: per HDMI am Mainboard mit der IGPU


Möglichkeit 1.  Läuft deine IGPU überhaupt nebenbei, oder hast du sie im Bios deaktiviert?


----------



## schlenzie (18. August 2014)

Ist aktiviert im BIOS.
Kann die aus, oder so bleiben ? 

Hat es Vorteile ?


----------



## Painkiller (18. August 2014)

> Hat es Vorteile ?


fps technisch meinst du? Nein, hat es nicht. 

Es gab mal den Versuch GPU und iGPU zu kombinieren: Lucid Virtu MVP: Nächster Versuch der GPU-Kombination - ComputerBase


----------



## schlenzie (18. August 2014)

Das hatte ich damals auf einem Z77 Board auch. Hatte aber unter BF3 fehler produziert und musste es abschalten


----------



## Painkiller (18. August 2014)

An sich wirklich schade. Das ganze hatte meiner Meinung nach wirklich Potential! Naja, vielleicht bekommen wir es in der Zukunft ja nochmal zu Gesicht!


----------



## Noxxphox (18. August 2014)

Also einige games liefn damid saugut...
Hab das mit ner altn 560 in WoW versucht...
Der fps bost war gut und es lif einwandfrei


----------



## Caliberx (21. August 2016)

Also sorry der Asus Swift als wie auch der VG248q haben massive Probleme mit Kontrast und Gammawerten. Bei 60hz noch nicht so stark, aber sobald man 144hz einstellt fällt der Gammawert durch die Bank weg unter 2.0 und lässt somit kein vernünftiges Bild mehr zu. Prad.de hat das auch angemängelt, 88% des SRGB Raums ist selbst für ein TN Panel viel zu wenig. Und selbst mit einem Colorimeter (Spyder4) bekommt man nur eine max Befriedigende Farbwiedergabe.

ProGamer mag das nicht interessieren, aber jemand der nur so privat spielt, und dann ggf auch noch Filme schaut oder viel liest sind Swift als wie auch der VG248 nicht wirklich geeignet und man sollte da auf AH-IPS Monitore zurückgreifen.


----------



## D4rkResistance (24. August 2016)

Caliberx schrieb:


> Also sorry der Asus Swift *als wie auch*...


Dafür müsste man dich eigentlich ohrfeigen! 


Caliberx schrieb:


> ...haben massive Probleme mit Kontrast und  Gammawerten. Bei 60hz noch nicht so stark, aber sobald man 144hz  einstellt fällt der Gammawert durch die Bank weg unter 2.0 und lässt  somit kein vernünftiges Bild mehr zu.


Komisch. Nutze seit über 2 Jahren den VG248QE und habe keine Probleme mit den Kontrast- oder Gammawerten. Der Monitor ist aufgrund des TN-Panels aber auch nicht für Bildbearbeitung & dergleichen gedacht. Sondern eben für "Gamer." Auch ist anzumerken, dass der Monitor und auch dieser Thread bereits einige Jahre alt ist. Möglich, dass es inzwischen bessere Modelle in dem Preisbereich gibt. Vor 2-3 Jahren war es aber nunmal der beste 144Hz Full-HD Monitor. Und ich bin auch heute noch absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Grestorn (24. August 2016)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich bin auch extrem zufrieden mit meinem PG278Q.


----------

